

Android Toolbar dropshadow on all API levels - lawlorslaw

How can you get a Toolbar dropshadow on all API levels on Android? I created a repo to demonstrate this exact issue :
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;lawloretienne&#x2F;ToolbarExample
I only see a dropshadow on API level 21+ .
======
smartician
There are a few topics on StackOverflow where this gets answered. The short
answer: Toolbar is using the "elevation" property, which only Lollipop and
above support natively. A simple solution is to manually add the shadow as a
drawable to the Toolbar, and hide that when running on SDK 21+.

~~~
lawlorslaw
Ya I was hoping that was not the case anymore. I have a temporary work around
that adds a dropshadow view on the layout file while the layout-v21 file does
NOT have the dropshadow view. Which seems to work, but I wanted to see if
there is a better "Best Practice".

